# Jamaica Beach - pros/cons



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

after the boat show yesterday, wife and i drove to Galveston to look for a place we might want to move. we've been thinking about moving to the coast for some time now. found a small town (jamaica beach). seemed nice and wife found a house she might like. before we go too far into this, I thought I would ask the 2cool brain trust. what should I know about living there? last night on the way home, wife was surfing the interweb and discovered the insurance costs. this could be a show stopper if insurance is the same as our mortgage. what other "snakes in the grass" should I be looking for? - joe


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Insurance is a killer. Flood, windstorm, and Gen'l (fire). I'm sure JB taxes fall in line with Galveston's. But that's the price you pay to play. 

My wife is actually considering selling our place in Sea Isle. We don't get to use it enough. But as I explain to her. In 9 years we're retiring. We won't be able to afford the view we have now, in 9 years.

Insurance is just going to keep on going up, same with taxes. That never changes...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Check on history of property. Might have had Damage during Ike...we kayaked through there in nov after ike and ots were messed up

looks like cool community though


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

Fire/theft insurance.............$1500.00
Windstorm..........................$2500.00
Flood.................................$2500.00
Taxes................................$3700.00

We are in Plam Beach...next to Pirates Beach.
Been there 25 years....it's going up for sale this spring..kids grown.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd highly recommend checking out Tiki Island. Same type of feel as far as a bay house and community are concerned, but you don't have to deal with living on the West end of Galveston. Don't get me wrong, I think the west end is nice, it's just not very convenient to the mainland. Not to mention, the summer time traffic on Galveston to get to the west end can be horrible; unless you go via SLP.

With Tiki, you don't have to deal with Galveston and you aren't far from League City / Clear Lake area. 

Just depends on what you want. The west end is definitely more secluded.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

capt.dave said:


> I'd highly recommend checking out Tiki Island. Same type of feel as far as a bay house and community are concerned, but you don't have to deal with living on the West end of Galveston. Don't get me wrong, *I think the west end is nice, it's just not very convenient to the mainland. * *Not to mention, the summer time traffic on Galveston to get to the west end can be horrible*; unless you go via SLP.
> 
> With Tiki, you don't have to deal with Galveston and you aren't far from League City / Clear Lake area.
> 
> Just depends on what you want. The west end is definitely more secluded.


^ ^ This.

If you will be commuting to/from work in the Houston area daily, that would be a deal killer. "Tourist Rage" would kick in during the summer months, and "you'd be all over the 11 o'clock news." :rotfl:


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tiki is really nice and like said above it is definitely worth it not having to fight the crowds in the summer.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah...i bet "tourist rage" is an easy thing to catch  fortunately, wife and I work from home so, don't have to worry about traffic. we read some stories of folks on Tiki that have outrageous insurance premiums, so kinda scared me away. also, on the island, there is the beach for the kiddos to play. we've been looking from corpus to galveston for a second house on the coast with access to beach and fishing. not easy to do when you start looking at the "extra" costs like insurance. also, I don't like Homeowner's associations. don't need people yelling at me because my boat was in the driveway 10 minutes too long


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bevojoe said:


> yeah...i bet "tourist rage" is an easy thing to catch  fortunately, wife and I work from home so, don't have to worry about traffic. we read some stories of folks on Tiki that have outrageous insurance premiums, so kinda scared me away. also, on the island, there is the beach for the kiddos to play. we've been looking from corpus to galveston for a second house on the coast with access to beach and fishing. not easy to do when you start looking at the "extra" costs like insurance. also, I don't like Homeowner's associations. don't need people yelling at me because my boat was in the driveway 10 minutes too long


insurance premiums, the reason i wont buy a home in or around galveston. i love living here, but its to easy for me to rent and just move on after a storm like ike or the likes. i know i dont own, but i also dont have to worry about the taxs,insurance and all that bs.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

HOA's are a good thing down by the beach. I used to have a place in Gilchrist...Let me say, seeing everything your neighbor owns in their yard, under their house. Wasn't my idea of the "beach lifestyle."


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Weve been in JB for about 8 years now. Love it. 

Pros
- Lowest crime rate on the island. They have their own police and fire and they are very visible and know what should be going on. 
- Lowest tax rate on the island. They are still high, but JB taxes are lower than City of Galveston Taxes.
- Great bay access. in the middle of WGB so both SLP and the causeway are a fairly quick boat ride.
- Easy beach access. Can't get that in Tiki.

Cons
- Further from the mainland (this could also be a pro depending on your perspective)

It's a great little village. After Ike they were the first ones to open up to residents, and they had police on duty constantly. There was virtually no looting after the storm. They had both the road and water access points guarded 24/7. Nobody got in who wasn't supposed to be there.

My Mother lives there and my DIL's parents just bought a place there, and are planning to be full timers.

I know everyone likes where they are (why wouldn't they), but JB has a lot to offer.

BTW. My flood is only $750/year. If you aren't in a V Zone and are above the base flood elevation for your location, flood isn't bad. Windstorm is expensive, but if you have all of your certificates it is manageable. 

All that said, living on the water is more expensive than living inland. Basic home maintenance is basically double an inland home. 

There is a price to live in paradise.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> insurance premiums, the reason i wont buy a home in or around galveston. i love living here, but its to easy for me to rent and just move on after a storm like ike or the likes. i know i dont own, but i also dont have to worry about the taxs,insurance and all that bs.


If you are renting, you are paying the insurance for the owner no doubt. Landlords aren't usually in to losing money.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Weve been in JB for about 8 years now. Love it.
> 
> Pros
> - Lowest crime rate on the island. They have their own police and fire and they are very visible and know what should be going on.
> ...


I wouldn't recommend where I am on the coast because of internet access since they both work from home. Ours is sketchy. Is that good and dependable in JB?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

surf_ox said:


> Check on history of property. Might have had Damage during Ike...we kayaked through there in nov after ike and ots were messed up
> 
> looks like cool community though


LOL! Every house had damage after Ike. The good part is there has been a lot of rebuilding and things look good now.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

gotta disagree with Gottagofishing regarding re entry after Ike. Tiki was first we opened up on Monday after the storm on Saturday. Even if Jamaica had opened up earlier you couldnt get through Galveston. They didnt open up for return citizens for almost two weeks. Lowest tax rate in Galveston County is at Tiki. Insurance rates are the same regarding both cities except Tiki gets 10% reduction because Tiki builds above the minimum requirements from FEMA Both have their own Police and volunteer Fire departments. Tiki one way in and out. Very secure. Crime rate almost nothing. 45 minutes to Houston. Jamaica beach is a great place to live well managed City but so is Tiki. No place better to live on the coast. Bad thing is storms, its not if you will get one its when, And they are all bad. Oh another thing is schools Tiki is Hitchcock and La Marque districts which haven't been good. Not sure regarding JB Good luck.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

Gottago, Bozo brought up a good point. how's the network access. we saw some comcast trucks running around yesterday...so, it looks like you have cable. also considering the rebuilding after Ike, I would hope you have some really fast/stable connections


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Bozo said:


> I wouldn't recommend where I am on the coast because of internet access since they both work from home. Ours is sketchy. Is that good and dependable in JB?


You have both comcast and uverse available. I work from our house when we're down and have no problems. Uverse came in about 18 months ago, and Comcast is in the process of upgrading all the lines to be more competitive with them. That's why you saw all the comcast trucks.

You also saw all the new construction. It's a red hot area right now. Anything decent that goes on the market is getting snapped up quick.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Regarding Comcast at Tiki they were down for weeks after the storm since all their stuff is at ground level. Went under salt water for a while. I use Dish of course it never went out. 
Had to use an aircard for weeks to get on the net after the storm. Both phone and comcast are at ground level.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Had places in Bay Harbor just past Jamacia from 69-91 and sold as first sign of increasing ins and taxes. My problem with west end was 3005 on Sunday afternoon as traffic was tough.
I have a sister in Tiki and if I had her money would be there. Very nice and almost half the drive to Houston and her husband is a Insurance Agent. Add the traffic thru Galveston it becomes a nightmare. 
Lucked out as Alicia in 83 wiped out the first house we built and sold in July and only damaged pilings on the new and last place that was being built.
Good luck and think hard about this side of the Causeway!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm curious to know how big of a difference there is on insurance rates being on the beach side vs bay side?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Agonzales

Hate to say it but insurance cost are the same. FEMA has Tiki rated same as bayfront. Been fighting that for years but dont think its gonna change. There are some differences in minimun design for windows on beachfront vs north of the intercoastal but not much other. We have a barrier island between Tiki and the Gulf (Galveston Island) but it makes no difference to FEMA.

Let me make this very clear I have no problems with Jamaica Beach its a great place. I have worked with former Mayor Vic Pearson and City Manager John Brick for many years. Worked on many joint projects together. Also before and after Ike. Both fine folks.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Agonzales
> 
> Hate to say it but insurance cost are the same. FEMA has Tiki rated same as bayfront. Been fighting that for years but dont think its gonna change. There are some differences in minimun design for windows on beachfront vs north of the intercoastal but not much other.


Wow that's surprising to me.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

when I was in corpus a few weekends ago, i heard on the news that FEMA was "relooking" at rates on the coast. there was talk about insurance rates doubling??? do you think taht will really happen?


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

agonzales1981 said:


> Wow that's surprising to me.


Fema will be different but windstorm will be the same as League City (inland 1)


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

agonzales1981 said:


> I'm curious to know how big of a difference there is on insurance rates being on the beach side vs bay side?


There is a huge difference. The beach is a VE zone which the most expensive.

On my canal, half a mile from the beach, I'm in an AE zone which means as long as I am above the Base Flood Elevation (which I am), my rate is failry low. Like I said earlier, I pay about $750/year for flood. My Mother's house in JB is below BFE and her flood is double mine.

Every house is different so you need to get a specific quote for the house you are interested in.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Gottago fishing

Mite check your mom's house when it was built. It was probably built to code then and they cannot go back and penalize her for being lower now because it was to code when built. But it may be pre FIRM . Before elevations were required.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My flood just went up 30% built 2010.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Gottagofishing

Tiki is rated same as JB beachfront a Velocity zone. Bad as can be. Wow your flood insurance is just $750 bucks a year thats unheard of these days. Here at Tiki averages are around $3000 bucks and they pay for nothing downstairs only switches and plugs and what mite be in a freezer. Pre FIRM insurance is cheap and it pays for most everything. Go figure. Another note 2nd homes (not homesteads) are fixing to get hammered flood insurance wise.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Bevojoe,

Just know one thing about coastal living.

It's an ever increasing cost on required stuff you cannot control, change or do without.

You accept that and your good to go...

John


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Gottago fishing
> 
> Mite check your mom's house when it was built. It was probably built to code then and they cannot go back and penalize her for being lower now because it was to code when built. But it may be pre FIRM . Before elevations were required.


It's not pre-firm, but prefirms are really expensive if you want to insure the downstairs. Her issue is that it was built when 12' was the required height. The current BFE is 15' for our area.

She's a retired State Farm agent, so she knows her stuff pretty well on this.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Gottagofishing
> 
> Tiki is rated same as JB beachfront a Velocity zone. Bad as can be. Wow your flood insurance is just $750 bucks a year thats unheard of these days. Here at Tiki averages are around $3000 bucks and they pay for nothing downstairs only switches and plugs and what mite be in a freezer. Pre FIRM insurance is cheap and it pays for most everything. Go figure. Another note 2nd homes (not homesteads) are fixing to get hammered flood insurance wise.


i didn't realize that Tiki was VE. It must be because of the way the storm surge pushes up on the North Shore.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Tiki is V

Mine reads

V20
Elev. 15


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Have a look at Selkirk Island in Matagorda OP. Much better bang for your buck on taxes and Ins... And no traffic hassles ever.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bozo said:


> If you are renting, you are paying the insurance for the owner no doubt. Landlords aren't usually in to losing money.


in the area where i live, to own this place would cost over $1200 for morg,insure,taxes a month and i pay nowhere that. like i said, i dont own, but i dont have to worry about anything but the rent. and my landlord is way to cool.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't lived in Jamaica Beach since Ike but pre-Ike I loved it and it was a great community. If I lived in Galveston again it would be in Jamaica beach. Felt like living in a small town. Tiki is okay but the feel is just different.


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

As stated earlier the main difference in JB is the security. My family has had a place since '83. They know which houses are rent and which aren't. Yes taxes and insurance cost a lot all along the coast, but the security is the biggest difference in JB.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

jtburf said:


> Bevojoe,
> 
> Just know one thing about coastal living.
> 
> ...


It's like that everywhere. When was the last time you had lower taxes or insurance costs. Can you control those costs?


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

If it was just me, I'd be living in Jamaica beach in a heartbeat. Love the community and its semi remoteness. As close as I ever get to that is staying a couple weeks in the JB rv park. Certainly alot more laid back then where I'm at now, but then again I spent a chunk of my life living out in the country or bfe.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Gottagofishing

Re your mom's house if it was code when it was built you cannot make the new law retroactive. If it was 12 when she built it they cannot penalize her for being minus in elevations. I know its done by insurance companies all the time because folks dont really know. They are trying to change the law to make it legal but dont think it has passed yet. 
Insurance sompany may owe your mom some bucks. Please check it out. Again it happens all the time. 
Yes Tiki Is a V (velocity Zone) Well the front part is A zone near the Freeway. We are called V20.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Gottagofishing
> 
> Re your mom's house if it was code when it was built you cannot make the new law retroactive. If it was 12 when she built it they cannot penalize her for being minus in elevations. I know its done by insurance companies all the time because folks dont really know. They are trying to change the law to make it legal but dont think it has passed yet.
> Insurance sompany may owe your mom some bucks. Please check it out. Again it happens all the time.
> Yes Tiki Is a V (velocity Zone) Well the front part is A zone near the Freeway. We are called V20.


They can't deny you coverage, but your rates vary depending how far above or below BFE you are.

We are both in zone AE with a 14' BFE. I'm at 15.5' and she is at 12'. Her premium is higher than mine. It's a simple risk/premium concept. The higher you are the less likely you will have flood damage. The lower you are the more likely you will have flood damage.

Like I said, she's a retired State Farm agent. She didn't leave any money on the table with her insurance.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

i have inlaws that have owned a house in JB for the past 15 years. JB is probably the safest community on the gulf coast due to police to resident ratio. Biggest concern I would have is insurance. I understand flood insurance is about to go through the roof. If it happens your low/middle income owners will be forced to sell as they wont be able to afford insurance required for mortgages. Any insurances professionals out there that can comment on future state of coastal home insurance requirements?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Every year they predict flood will go through the roof. Will it go up? Probably. Through the roof? We'll have to see.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

kenny said:


> It's like that everywhere. When was the last time you had lower taxes or insurance costs. Can you control those costs?


 Actually I can being 90 miles from the coast. I am in no way bashing the coast we were looking at selling and heading down now that we are empty nesters.

I just do not like having insurance increases mandated that I have zero control over.

The fact remains the same, living on the coast you agree to ever increasing 
cost that are beyond your control.

If that is ok in the OP's life good deal, if its not do not move down there.

John


----------



## Ken57 (Oct 23, 2013)

Research Biggert-Waters Flood Insurance Reform Act of 2012 before buying.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

One of the main differences between Tiki and JB is price range entry point. Jamaica Beach entry level canal house about $150,000
Tiki Island entry level canal house about $275,000 and only a few below $300,000.

One thing to remember about Jamaica Beach. If you buy one of the canal houses closest to the inland side (Bermuda Way, Nassau Way, Kingston Way, etc.) it's about a 20+ minute cruise at idle speed (no wake zone) to get out to the bay. Something to think about come July and August! There is a reason the houses get more expensive as they get closer to the bay. Tiny lots on Tiki but obviously far superior bay access and premier trout fishing right off your dock. One other thing that may be a pro or con depending on how you look at things. Tiki Island deed restrictions prohibit weekly vacation rental of properties, only long term leases allowed. 

BTW, we have a canal house down the street from JB in Terramar Beach going on 11 years now and we really love it, except for when I write that darn mortgage check every month! We lost our original house thanks to Ike and had to rebuild. Taxes & Insurance on ours is $15,190/year on a $300,000 +/- house.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Gottagofishing

Yes her rates will be higher because she is 12 feet and you are higher but what I was saying is they cannot penalize her rating her elevation as a minus 2 feet that gets expensive. Her rating should be zero rite on the money when it was built. Hope I am making myself clear.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

JB is great-almost no crime, I have excellent neighbors. Taxes are about the same as Galveston. We did get to go down before City of Galveston folks to start repairs after Ike which mitigated lots of damage in my opinion and allowed us to start clean-up weeks before Mayor Lyda Ann allowed City of Galveston folks in to start repairs. My flood insurance is very high, but my house is Pre-Firm and the ground floor level is insured. A swimming pool is planned for the park-spota be built in a year or so is my understanding. the water bill is high (minimum of about $72/month) but you also have better services than City of Galveston.

I think Charlie is incorrect on the penalty for pre-firm houses under Biggert Waters Act which is spota apply in 2014, but I aint no insurance specialist, so consult your insurance agent before buying down here. IMO, Tiki's drawback is proximity to shopping and restaurants, but of course there are trade-offs as to any area, plus the average home price is much higher than JB. You may also want to look at Spanish Grant, Sea Isle, Isla del Sol and Terramar (all in city of Galveston limits).

My taxes (Homestead) are around $2300/year, Homeowners Ins. is about $900/year, Wind is $2600/year and my NFIP is $3600/year (I'm insured at ground level-prefirm-built in 1965, so I can claim my downstairs bedroom and bathroom if I sell the house). I did have to sue FEMA to get my losses for the downstairs/ground level area and "settled'-make darn sure ya keep EVERY receipt for everything!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jamaica Cove

I dont think I ever said there was a penalty for being pre firm. I did say the rates were cheaper and that FEMA pays for everything on pre firm houses. (are supposed to) sorry you had to sue them. I do know that on 2nd homes (not homesteads) the rates are going to increase if they havent already. 

Yes the homes at Tiki are more expensive (normally) but not all. What you pay in taxes are higher because the property values are higher not because the tax rate is higher. I think Tiki is the lowest in Galveston County except Kemah. Kemah has plenty of businesses that help with taxes. 

Both Cities are great places to live thats why there are Fords and Chevys its whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

wow...all of this information is great. I'm learning alot. Ken, thanks for the link. i learnt the gubment plan today on the reform act. basically, being a new buyer, we pay the full rates now and shouldn't see increases (until the maps are redrawn). we're looking for the elevation cert from the realtor now. that'll tell us what our full rate will be. now the fun starts. hopefully this will work out. sounds like we would like the JB area. where we currently live, i don't have any 2 legged neighbors and i like it. since this will hopefully be a 2cd home, I won't have too much of an adjustment with JB being out of the galveston mess. thanks again for all the input guys. this is exactly what info I was looking for


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Hullahopper said:


> One of the main differences between Tiki and JB is price range entry point. *Jamaica Beach entry level canal house about $150,000*
> Tiki Island entry level canal house about $275,000 and only a few below $300,000.
> 
> One thing to remember about Jamaica Beach. If you buy one of the canal houses closest to the inland side (Bermuda Way, Nassau Way, Kingston Way, etc.) it's about a* 20+ minute cruise at idle speed (no wake zone)* to get out to the bay. Something to think about come July and August! There is a reason the houses get more expensive as they get closer to the bay. Tiny lots on Tiki but obviously far superior bay access and premier trout fishing right off your dock. One other thing that may be a pro or con depending on how you look at things. Tiki Island deed restrictions prohibit weekly vacation rental of properties, only long term leases allowed.


$150K is for a lot with a tear down on it. Some friends just got a 2 BR, 1B fixer upper on one of the back canals for 175 ish, but they are taking it down to the studs and adding on to it. Not many of those left. Anything livable is going to start at 225K.

Boat ramp to the bay is 10 minutes, but you are right in that Tiki on average has quicker bay access. It depends on your location in JB.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> $150K is for a lot with a tear down on it. Some friends just got a 2 BR, 1B fixer upper on one of the back canals for 175 ish, but they are taking it down to the studs and adding on to it. Not many of those left. Anything livable is going to start at 225K.
> 
> Boat ramp to the bay is 10 minutes, but you are right in that Tiki on average has quicker bay access. It depends on your location in JB.


Gottalgofishing

Single-Family ML #: 33527347 Status: A LP: $169,900 LP/SF: $233.38 
County: Galveston Tax Acc #: 4206-00-00-0016-000 *Priced at Lot Value Only: No* Also For Lease: No 
Area: 33 - Galveston County Location: 184 - Jamaica Beach Mkt Area: West End KM: 837E 
Addr: 16711 MONTEGO WAY

There are 3 canal front lots available in Jamaica Beach right now for under $80,000.


----------



## CBBSteve (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, Bevojoe.
Just one more bit of advice. Before you commit to anything on the water, make sure you know the condition and remaining life of the bulkhead. New bulkheads currently run about $250 per linear foot. You don't want any nasty surprises like that.

Good luck, waterfront life is about as good as it gets.

Steve


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

excellent advice Steve. I wouldn't have thought about that. how do I know remaining life? as living at the coast will be new to me, these are the things I need to learn. I'm beginning to see that should we buy this place, i'll have to host a 2Cool BBQ for y'all


----------



## EddieL (Feb 3, 2011)

I lived on Bermuda Way in JB (cheaper waterfront section) while in college from 00-03 and even back then the canal was shallow in some spots in the summer and would be unnavigable for most boats during a very low tide (think winter cold fronts). JB was a great place back then and it sounds like it still is today. I do remember that a few of the roads are very low in spots and would flood very easily (even on a very high tide) but that is part of living on the coast. The were times when the salt marsh mosquitoes were very bad there because JB is located in a salt marsh. Even then, the traffic getting through Galveston was bad during the summer and on weekends. I can't imagine how bad it is now.

The only reason I had to lock the house was to keep the neighbors from coming and drinking my booze and stealing my beer.


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

we moved to bayou vista. Much closer to houston (about 30 minutes). Its only 10 minutes from the seawall and all of the island amenities. Insurance isnt bad (for us). I think for a yearly total (windstorm, home owners, and flood) is about $2,700. Different houses are in different classes of flood zone. The neighborhood is actually its own city with its own police dpet, and fire dept. Very nice neighbors.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

HoustoneD said:


> (windstorm, home owners, and flood) is about $2,700.


But what is the coverage?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> But what is the coverage?


and when was the house built ?


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

If you can afford it, do it!!!! Just moved to the water ( Bayou Vista) and very pleased to wake up to the bay everyday.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Every year they predict flood will go through the roof. Will it go up? Probably. *Through the roof?* We'll have to see.


Will the roof be covered by insurance? 8*0


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

Update:.... Ok guys, wife and I found a decent house in JB after 3 consecutive weekends of the 4.5 hour drive. not on the canal like I wanted but real close and not far from the ramp. all of the houses we looked at on the canals needed a lot of work that I'm not willing to do. we were ready to pull the trigger yesterday and put in a bid. then the listing agent told us that we could bid but couldn't use our VA loan for the house. when we asked why, she told us that the JB HOA requires that they are 1st lien on the house.. VA won't subordinate to anybody else. makes sense considering the mortgage would be just a little bigger than the whopping $40/year the HOA charges. I'm floored by this. How could an HOA expect first lien for $40/year???? why would any bank finance a house in JB with that requirement?? we're doing lots of research on the JB HOA to see if this is true. I'm thinking the agent could might be getting some things confused here? has anybody else seen this from an HOA? I really wan the house on the coast near the beach and fishing this spring and this was a big setback. thanks guys


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I am in doubt that thke HOA would do that or even could do that. Strange.


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Bevojoe said:


> then the listing agent told us that we could bid but couldn't use our VA loan for the house. when we asked why, she told us that the JB HOA requires that they are 1st lien on the house.. VA won't subordinate to anybody else. makes sense considering the mortgage would be just a little bigger than the whopping $40/year the HOA charges. I'm floored by this. How could an HOA expect first lien for $40/year???? why would any bank finance a house in JB with that requirement?? we're doing lots of research on the JB HOA to see if this is true. I'm thinking the agent could might be getting some things confused here? has anybody else seen this from an HOA?


And this is what is wrong with hoa's... If they could just do what they are supposed to and stop using their authority in an unreasonable manner... They are necessary but some are over zealous IMO.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

We bought two houses in JB, having sold the last one about two years ago. We lived there full time. Never heard of the HOA on the mortgage unless its something new. Some HOAs are $26. Call JB city hall and talk with John Brick.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks Scout. I'll call Tuesday. I called the HOA right after hearing from the listing agent and left a message on their machine. hopefully can have this cleared up tuesday and a bid in on tuesday as well.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Another hidden cost I'm surprised has not been mentioned is that as a second home, you will soon own at least 2 of everything. 2 lawnmowers, weed eaters, blowers, multiple shovels, rakes, brooms, sets of dishes, towels, razors, I could add to this list ad infinitum. We started off hauling stuff back and forth, but that got old fast. Luckily, you can do this slowly - but the numbers will add up. That being said, we love our place in Sargent. We went down late Friday night, woke up Saturday watching the sunrise on the beach (and our place is on Caney Creek 4 miles inland) and the spent the day burning a big old pile of limbs and pulling derelict pilings out of the mucky bottom of the creek with a jeep and some country boy engineering. Yes, I have complained about costs (do a search on windstorm and TWIA) and they are real and they will rise (Biggert-Watters) but we will maintain a place there as long as God provides the resources for us to do so. Today, my batteries are recharged and I'm ready to go slay some dragons next week. Good luck!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I never heard the bit about JBIC, but I do know that most of the houses in JB are bought with conventional loans or cash.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

I have lived here since 2002. Taxes on my shack(lol), land locked 1,200.00 a year. TWIA,flood,homeowners is 1,600 a year. Small town, most all the full time residents know each other. Summer kinda sucks with the turistas. HOA fee for me is 25.00 per year.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Bevojoe said:


> Update:.... Ok guys, wife and I found a decent house in JB after 3 consecutive weekends of the 4.5 hour drive. not on the canal like I wanted but real close and not far from the ramp. all of the houses we looked at on the canals needed a lot of work that I'm not willing to do. we were ready to pull the trigger yesterday and put in a bid. then the listing agent told us that we could bid but couldn't use our VA loan for the house. when we asked why, she told us that the JB HOA requires that they are 1st lien on the house.. VA won't subordinate to anybody else. makes sense considering the mortgage would be just a little bigger than the whopping $40/year the HOA charges. I'm floored by this. How could an HOA expect first lien for $40/year???? why would any bank finance a house in JB with that requirement?? we're doing lots of research on the JB HOA to see if this is true. I'm thinking the agent could might be getting some things confused here? has anybody else seen this from an HOA? I really wan the house on the coast near the beach and fishing this spring and this was a big setback. thanks guys


I'm thinking you need to find a new agent.

I don't know anything about VA loans, but that explanation makes no sense at all. JBIC is no different from any other HOA except that they are a lot easier to deal with than most HOAs.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Take a look at the new Bridgepoint development in Freeport on the Old Brazos river. Its behind the flood gate and the levee so the flood designation is different ( not sure what it is though). You're protected, on the saltwater harbor, and close to the beach. The number for agent for the development is: 832 419-2878


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

ok...here's the scoop. the HOA called me back this morning. She told me that when the HOA was created many years ago, they did include a first lien requirement. However, she said that should I pay my HOA dues ($40/yr for this house) up front for the life of the loan (30 years = $1200) at closing, they will waive first lien. so, this might work. called my realtor today to tell him to put in a bid. looks like the listing agent will get an education from this as well. i know there are other places to live on the coast with canal access. however, i also want beach. it seemed that JB was a good place and being it's own city has some advantages over the other communities on the island that rely on Galveston for services. should the seller and I get on the same page, hopefully this will work out quickly. then, this spring, i'll host the BBQ for all y'all!


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

*Welcome to JB*

Hopefully all will work out on your purchase. We love it here and are full-time residents. My husband is on city council and has been frustrated and fighting the lack of VA loan ability here. He is also a veteran. The HOA started collecting dues for the length of the loan a couple of years ago. Evidently it is just escrowed and will be refunded if you sell your house. Didn't make sense to us that they would then try to retain first lien rights. So glad to know they will work with you. Keep us updated.


----------



## Pelican Nest (Sep 4, 2013)

I have to vote for Sargent. Been there since 2004. We built on the ICW 2 years ago. No canals, no long boat rides, no crowds. Will take 288 over i-45 and i-10 + 146 any day in the summer. 1500 square feet. Insurance totals $2,500 per year. That is flood, homeowner and wind. Taxes are about $6K per year. Home is about $250K. We built above base flood elevation and our flood is only $1,200.


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Insurance rates depend on several factors. There are several break points on elevation. 

- I think something like 12ft above sea level and it is a significant reduction on flood. 
- If there is a ground level structure that is attached to the house. 
- etc etc

If that is the deal breaker you can locate houses that will have lower rates and/or make alterations to the house.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

All thanks for all of your help/advice. looks like closing is set for later this month if the VA inspection goes smoothly. I have another question for the brain trust. who are the internet providers in Jam Beach? since I work from home, will need a reliable connection with decent speed. I know of AT&T and Comcast. is Time warner also there? how about wireless providers (not cellular)? I won't be having a dedicated land line so DSL is out of the picture. thanks again


----------



## BellaireTX (Dec 11, 2012)

I just put in ATT Uverse at San Luis Pass - fiber optic line that provides very fast connection - no phone service required, just the internet and I have been pleased. The speed in what is a relatively remote location was surprising. Did have to buy the ATT wireless modem/router.


----------



## LSURobbie (Jun 18, 2008)

As a builder and new developer, I have to keep up with the insurance situation more than most. I will try to keep this as simple as possible, likely causing me to make more than a few mistakes and leave out a few things, but here goes:

There are 3 separate polices involved with West end beach/bay property. You have Texas Windstorm, Federal flood (FEMA), and basic homeowners.

Fire/Casuality/Homeowners insurance is simple. No different than your standard homeowners insurance in a non-coastal area.

Texas Windstorm is a state wide program subsidized by texas residents that allows coastal residents rather "affordable" insurance. In the event of a high wind/storm event, this is the policy that will LIKELY be the one covering you. Not necessarily the ONLY policy you will file a claim with, but the most likely.
While expensive, when you consider the coverage afforded compared to the risk...and compared to what FEMA can charge you considering what they don't cover, windstorm is a hell of a deal compared to what people in other coastal areas are dealing with to get wind coverage. You CAN get windstorm insurance thru traditional carriers, but good luck finding it.

FEMA flood insurance is a different animal all together. It is a federally funded program that is for all intents and purposes, mandatory. (You can not get a mortgage in a flood zone without FEMA flood insurance)...yet doesn't cover much of anything in a real world event. You can obtain a fema flood map on their website to get your homesite's flood designation. You can also get flood insurance and supplemental flood from high risk carriers like Lloyds of London, but it's shockingly expensive ($20K annually and higher).

Typically on the west end of the island there are two designations...AE and VE. The two letters are followed by a number which is your base flood elevation designation (or BFE). This is THE number to concern yourself with. 

How do you know if your home is above the BFE for your area? Or more importantly, WHAT part of your home is covered by flood insurance? FEMA goes by your homes LHM or lowest horizontal member, to determine the "height" of your home. It is obtained by measuring the height of the lowest horizontal member of your home above sea level at mean tide level (average tide). 

In english, at average tide, measure from the water depth in the canal up the side of a piling with a tape measure until you get to the bottom of the first piece of lumber (a stringer) attached to the piling that is horizontal to the ground. Its usually a 2x12" bolted and notched to the piling and is anywhere from 2' to 16" below the first raised living area of the home. IT IS NOT THE HEIGHT OF THE RAISED LIVING AREA OF YOUR HOME. 

OR you can just look in the LHM box on the elevation certificate attached to the property 

Most of the west end communities on the beach and within a street or two of the bay front are designated between VE-15 and VE-18. These areas have stricter building codes on what is allowed to be placed on ground level, and very high flood insurance rates compared to AE homes (10-20, even 30 times higher)

The AE homes found towards the center of the island, or off the beach, have more lenient requirements (drop me an email if you want a full explanation)

However, (and this is important) unless your home was built before the early '70s (known as Pre-FIRM)....NO part of that home below base flood elevation is insurable by your flood insurance.....nor does FEMA flood insurance cover any damage OVER $250,000.

For example. You buy a $300K canal home in Sea Isle or Jamaica and its in an AE-15 zone. In an AE zone, you've been paying flood insurance of $400-$700 a year. In the event you get FLOOD damage (key word is flood) no part of your home below 15' is covered. Your stairs, that downstairs bedroom and tackle room, and that tiki bar are NOT covered, even though you have been paying flood insurance. In the event it gets into the home above that height, you are covered....but....only for $250K...less your deductable. 

Confused yet? Once you get your BFE and flood designation, it is not that complicated. 

Some basic tips:
If you want a home in a VE zone, I personally would not carry flood insurance due to the risk/reward and low amount of coverage. Your mortgage company will not allow you to drop flood though, so you will need to own the home outright. Its highly probable that any major damage will be wind related and covered by that policy anyway.

If you are in an AE zone, ALWAYS GET FLOOD INSURANCE. Not necessarily for the coverage and low cost (its less than a $800 a year in most cases), but if your home ever gets re-designated as VE, you are grandfathered and allowed to keep your current rate as LONG as you never cancel, and have in place at the time the map in your area is re-drawn. 

And that is exactly what is happening to a few homesites on the West End in June of 2014 when new FEMA flood map goes into affect (for instance, the bay front in Sea Isle is going from AE to VE). On the flip side, a few areas are getting a break in flood by going from VE to AE. 

The best scenario? And this will be Shocking advice coming from a builder....

Build a new house as strong as possible, and as high as possible. You get a tremendous break (a 60% discount in some cases) in flood rates the higher you go above BFE (no higher than 4 additional feet). Its the main reason you are seeing so many new homes being built so much higher. 

Additionally, the building techniques in just the last 20 years are astronomically better than in the past letting you worry less about that home in a flood/wind event. Simpson strapping and nail guns alone are a God send. Ok, off my builders soapbox.

By the way, in 15 yrs of owning/renting/building on the island, I've never seen a construction and home sales explosion like i've seen the last 6 months. The island is REALLY hot, especially anything on a canal or bay front. 

So much for keeping it simple


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

One correction on the post above. In A zones elevation is measured to the heigth of the floor. 

In V zones its measured to the lowest supporting horizontal member (stringer) which usually ends up about 2 feet lower than the actual floor.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yall see this ? Great news (for a while anyway)



ARTICLES
Senate Passes Flood Insurance Bill
By Austin Perez

January 30, 2014
On Jan. 30, 2014, the United States Senate voted 67-32 to approve the Homeowner Flood Insurance Affordability Act (S. 1926), sponsored by Senators Menendez (D-NJ) and Isakson (R-GA).

This bipartisan legislation, an NAR member priority, calls for a 4-year timeout on rate increases triggered either by a propertyâ€™s sale or a flood map update for a property with previously grandfathered rates. NAR provided Congress with expert testimony suggesting that many of these increases are excessive and inaccurate. The bill also creates a flood insurance advocate within the Federal Emergency Management Act (FEMA) to investigate home owner complaints of multiple different or excessive rate quotes.

The Senate vote sends the measure to the House of Representatives, where Reps. Grimm (R-NY) and Waters (D-CA) have already built an impressive list of 181 co-sponsors in favor of the bill; a total that is 30 votes shy of a House majority NAR will redouble its efforts there to persuade the House leadership to bring a similar bill up for a floor vote at the earliest opportunity.


More Like ThisBill Delays Flood Insurance Rate...Senate Considers Flood Insurance...Votes on Flood Insurance and Rural...Senators Boost Flood Insurance...Webinar: Flood Insurance: Our...Most Popular

Yea!! A Reprieve


----------



## dwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

LSURobbie said:


> By the way, in 15 yrs of owning/renting/building on the island, I've never seen a construction and home sales explosion like i've seen the last 6 months. The island is REALLY hot, especially anything on a canal or bay front.
> 
> So much for keeping it simple


 This is no lie! I was at galveston blueprint last week and their counter was overflowing with blueprint copies. I have never seen it like that before. I made a comment to the clerk about them and she was amazed like me.

There is a lot of building going on, which is good for me since I paint these beach homes for a living!


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks for the help guys. I've learned a lot the past few months about flood/wind insurance and coastal houses. i'm now anxious to move in and enjoy the beach/fishing as soon as this ice/snow melts  I can definitely agree with the boom. we've been shopping for houses on the island heavily since first week of January. real estate agent can't believe how busy it is. on a good weather weekend, there are lots of agents showing houses and lots of construction going on. there were very few canal lots in our price range available. we were lucky to find one with potential in JB. It's gonna take a little sweat investment to fix it the way we like but it has potential.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Good explanation Charlie. One clarification... in the event of a claim, plumbing, gas, and electrical directly underneath the living area of the home and below BFE is covered as well. But that doesn't include finished plumbing like sinks and toilets, unless of course you are pre-firm.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

LSURobbie, thanks that is the very best explanation of coastal insurance I have seen. When we built a couple years ago I had to do a lot of work to get the information. To this day many still don't know that you can get two discounts by going higher than base code.


----------



## LSURobbie (Jun 18, 2008)

Charlie,
That is a new one on me. I had been told the LHM number was the "height" in all zones. And Gottagofishin brings up a good point on the electrical and plumbing lines. They are covered as well.

By the way, I am by no means an expert on insurance.....and the rules and regs seem to change every year.

Anyone considering buying or building should sit down with a coastal based agency and have them give you a complete explanation of your options. I happen to use Brittni at SMI and she has been wonderful.


----------

